
The Global Implications of “Re-Education” Technologies in Northwest China - suraj
https://cgpolicy.org/articles/the-global-implications-of-re-education-technologies-in-northwest-china/
======
jedimind
This is as Orwellian as it gets. Can't even imagine how nightmarish it must
feel to live like that, being surveilled with face recognition software and
spied on by neighbors and police 24/7\. China has really surpassed any
realistic dystopia I could have imagined.

